# Abgründige Tasche



## Ohrensammler (17. Oktober 2010)

Offensichtlich ist Abründige Tasche, die ehemals für die Seelensplitter des Hexers gedacht war, zu einer standard 22er Tasche mutiert, die man beliebig ohne CD nachbauen kann.

Bug oder feature ?


----------



## 19Chico73 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke mal so gewollt, da wir Hexer ja keine Spliiter mehr mit uns rumschleppen müssen, wozu dann noch ne Splittertasche ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Oktober 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal so gewollt, da wir Hexer ja keine Spliiter mehr mit uns rumschleppen müssen, wozu dann noch ne Splittertasche ?



JA, aber das man die ohne CD herstellen kann ist ein klein wenig merkwürdig, das die 22er Eisige Tasche ja immer noch den CD drauf hat.


----------



## Cazor (17. Oktober 2010)

Glück gehabt, meine Köcher sind alle aus dem Lederverarbeitungsfenster gestrichen.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bug oder feature ?


Feature, weil aus meinen 28 Platz-Köcher beim Jäger wurde auch eine 22er Tasche.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Oktober 2010)

Ziemlich tolles Feature, da auch die Mats afaik billiger sind *g*

Desweiteren: Der 18-Slot Köcher dens bei der Jäger-Epicquest gab ist nun ein 24er Bag. Yeah.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ziemlich tolles Feature, da auch die Mats afaik billiger sind *g*



In der Tat, deswegen ja auch mein Erstaunen. Billigere Mats und kein CD.

Nicht dass das den Schneestürmern irgendwann auffällt und die machen rückwirkend 16 Taschen draus oder sowas. *fürcht*


----------



## Cazor (18. Oktober 2010)

Is den Köcherfans hier noch nicht aufgefallen, dass sie keine Köcher mehr herstellen können? Während die Seelenbeutel scheinbar leicht und günstig fabriziert werden? Gleich mal ins GM Forum rennen und rumheulen^^ 

















nein, keine Panik.


----------

